# MES analog out of control



## detroitblues (Dec 28, 2017)

I have the MES analog smoker, and I can't seem to keep it at a temperature. It just keeps on getting hotter and hotter even at the lowest setting.

I've done 4-5 smokes over the last year with no problem, and all of a sudden it's like the analog plugin doesn't know when to turn off. I had it on the lowest setting, walked away and it went up to 400+ degrees!

Any idea what could be wrong? I'm in the middle of smoking a pork shoulder and I have to open the door just to let heat out to keep it below 275.


----------



## dr k (Dec 28, 2017)

MB should send you a new controller.  Call and see.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 28, 2017)

You have this one?


----------



## foamheart (Dec 28, 2017)

The magic Number is BR - 549, and if its busy try Tech support (800) 489-1581 

Their tech support is great.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 28, 2017)

It's 5  degrees outside and your smoking? 
I wouldn't doubt it is weather related. Not sure If it will help but perhaps you could just turn it off for a few and unplug it from the smoker , then plug it back in and turn it back on low . Maybe it will reset for ya.


----------



## detroitblues (Dec 28, 2017)

Yes I am lol

It very well might be weather related. I turned it off and then plugged it back in. It seems to be doing better. 

I wonder if some of the components froze? 

If I continue to have trouble maybe it's defective and I'll need to replace it. Thanks guys.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 28, 2017)

Maybe just cold winds or something kept tricking it..


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 28, 2017)

I don't know much about the Analog, as it's not an MES.

However if it keeps doing that, I'm sure Masterbuilt will make good. They have Great CS nowadays.

Bear


----------



## dward51 (Dec 28, 2017)

Bear, they do make a MES analog smoker and it is a MES.  That is what I used to make my heavily modified jerky & snack stick smoker.

If it's out of warranty, Plan "B" would be to buy a "all in one" PID box controller like the Auber 1510 model.  That is what I'm using to control the 1,500 watt element in my modified 30" MES Analog.  Just turn the analog control to full heat and plug it into the back of the Auber controller.  The PID will run the show from there.  The PID will give you control from 1* above air temp to whatever the element can output (say around 300* or so).


----------



## detroitblues (Dec 28, 2017)

That's good to know dward51!

I think that the analog controller froze from being stored in extreme cold temperatures and as it warm up it resumed normal functionality.

In the end the pulled pork could not be stopped by the elements and turned out better than ever before.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 29, 2017)

dward51 said:


> Bear, they do make a MES analog smoker and it is a MES.  That is what I used to make my heavily modified jerky & snack stick smoker.




Yes, The Analog is made by Masterbuilt, but it was never referred to as an MES.
An MES in the past has always meant "Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse" which was an Electric, Digital Insulated Smoker.

*The uninsulated analog smoker was always called "Masterbuilt Analog Smoker".*

It bothers me that people call the "Analog" an MES, because I help so many people, and I've occasionally spent long times trying to help someone with the MES Tips, and then after all that, I found it to be an Analog, which had nothing to do with the Tips I was giving them. If they wouldn't have called it an "MES" I wouldn't have wasted either of our times giving MES Tips & How-tos.

Bear


----------

